# What Type of Collar for Small 3 Month Old For Training?



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

I was wondering what type of collar you recommend for training? Teddy is a small 12 week old female GS.

Thanks!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I just use a regular flat collar, fur saver on a dead ring or rolled leather on puppies that young.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I would use just a regular flat collar. 

Never use prongs or chains on puppies.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

qbchottu said:


> I just use a regular flat collar, fur saver on a dead ring or rolled leather on puppies that young.


What is a "fur saver on a dead ring?" Thanks!


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Konotashi said:


> I would use just a regular flat collar.
> 
> Never use prongs or chains on puppies.


I have never used a prong collar, and I thought it was too soon to use a chain collar, but it's been a long time since I've trained a large breed dog. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

I started my girl on a leather "belt type" collar. I found the plastic buckle collars WAY too breakable. 

Depending on your preferance (or whether you are competing in some of the protection sports), you can switch to a fur-saver.

Here is what they look like:Herm Sprenger, collar, Stainless steel Fursaver, Stainless Steel : DogSport Gear


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

At that age, I prefer a harness so they aren't putting too much pressure on their throat.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

gsdraven said:


> At that age, I prefer a harness so they aren't putting too much pressure on their throat.


Well, so far she's not pulling, so I'll stick with a regular flat collar for now. She's very small, so pulling isn't an issue...yet. :laugh:


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

I used a flat on Indy until she was about 10 months old then we went to a fur saver (on dead ring) and at 16 months we use a prong...largely during protection work....very sparingly for OB.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

A fursaver is a collar that has wide oval shaped links that prevent hair from snagging and tearing. If it is "live", it can function as a choke, but if you adjust it and put it on a dead ring, you can make it a regular collar with no tightening function. This website explains it well.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I probably wouldn't even use a collar but if I did it would be a flat collar that is not too thin. I would not use any sort of a metal training collar on a puppy that young, and really I'd be inclined to use a harness instead of any collar.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

My training equipment is world class;

i use a $2.95 adjustable nylon webbing collar with plastic snap clips and a d ring.

I use a $2.95 nylon web leash with snap clip in small size so the pup can walk easily with it trailing behind her.

I use a $2 clicker.

I bought a $9 nylon rock climbing pouch with adjustable webbing belt and inside that i put a 10c plastic party cup full of treats ( hot dogs - $6 a pack for about a dozen ). That gets slung over my shoulder and hangs just in front of my right moob.

Total Cost of training equipment ex - treats : $14.90


----------

